# the popshooter ergo



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I asked bill to make some tweaks to the standard "symmetrical ergo" for me. I started off with mxred91's ergo, shortened the tips 1/2", widened them to 1", narrowed the finger/thumb grip areas, narrowed the throat width too. great service, spectacular product. shoots and feels perfect. give Bill a shout, great service and product.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Nice shooter and nice shooting!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Nice slingshot!


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That's a good looking slingshot!
Did you say what material it's made of? I missed it.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

M_J said:


> That's a good looking slingshot!
> Did you say what material it's made of? I missed it.


carbon fiber reinforced black G10. i've got the mumbles


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Lookin' good for you there PopShot... it's like the perfect little handful!
Sorry I didn't see your post sooner... there's just so many freakin' subforums and so little time sometimes!


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

Bill- got the covert hunter prototype yesterday. very similar sized, both very accurate, but the palm swell and pinky pit make an enormous difference. great job on both. i'll do a video review soon


----------

